

Steve Jobs, 1955 - 2011. Bye Steve ... - xpressyoo
http://www.apple.com/#Bye

======
channelmeter
There aren't too many people who are considered legends in life. I consider us
lucky to have shared a time in this world with Steve Jobs, legend of
innovation. Truly a man ahead of his time.

